# White Bread, Pickles, and Raw Onions and their place in BBQ



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 10, 2019)

*White Bread, Pickles, and Raw Onions*​
When thinking of Texas BBQ, mostly CenTex, these items are almost always pictured at the same time:




















​I've been eating it that way since I moved here in 2012.  Why?  The locals did.  Never really thought much about it.  After reading the below links it makes more sense why now, it's tradition at this point.  It's a staple. 

Some will say, "The meat should hold it's own, why hide it?!"

I say, I think it's to compliment it.  I'd go so far as to say Brisket, White Bread, Pickles, and Onion are Texas' Peanut Butter & Jelly!

Reading over some stuff the past few days and I came across a couple articles:

https://www.texasmonthly.com/bbq/pickles-onions-and-white-bread/

https://firstwefeast.com/eat/2015/09/a-beginners-guide-to-regional-bbq-in-texas

*Brief synopsis from links:*​
...This barbecue style developed in the Czech and German meat markets following the Civil War. Meat markets didn’t have refrigeration back in those days. They displayed meats on shelves inside a case. After a few days the meat got ripe, so whatever meat you didn’t get rid of, you could either put it in the barbecue, or put it in a case and smoke it. That became the way to serve leftovers in meat markets.
     Meat markets were grocery stores. If you wanted a side item, you went to the aisle to see what was on the shelf. That’s the reason that pickles and white bread are so prevalent, because no one is going to be giving away avocado and tomatoes. What’s the cheapest thing you can offer? Raw onion, dill pickle chips, and white bread...

What are y'alls thoughts on this?


----------



## weev (Apr 10, 2019)

I thought both the articles were very interesting  
When I went to Franklin's a few years back we did get it with our meal and later that night back at the hotel I had a cold brisket sandwich with the onions and I swear that cold brisket was still better than any brisket I have ever made.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 10, 2019)

weev said:


> I thought both the articles were very interesting
> When I went to Franklin's a few years back we did get it with our meal and later that night back at the hotel I had a cold brisket sandwich with the onions and I swear that cold brisket was still better than any brisket I have ever made.



I don't eat a lot of it with my meal when I'm at a place, but I'll have a slice or two of bread with sausage or brisket and some pickles as side snacks. 

Still haven't been to Franklin's yet.  They make it a lot easier now with online ordering and walk up pick up so I really don't have an excuse anymore.


----------



## krj (Apr 10, 2019)

We have places up here in Kansas that do the same. I personally have no need for the white bread or raw onion. The pickles are always a good choice imo with bbq because the acidic tang from it is a nice compliment to the smoky savoriness of the meats.

I will say, in favor of bread, or rather buttered and griddled toasted thick cut "Texas Toast" is always welcome with my bbq.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Apr 10, 2019)

i find it hard not to make a sammy when BBQ is involved....dont forget the fresh jalapenos!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 10, 2019)

krj said:


> We have places up here in Kansas that do the same. I personally have no need for the white bread or raw onion. The pickles are always a good choice imo with bbq because the acidic tang from it is a nice compliment to the smoky savoriness of the meats.
> 
> I will say, in favor of bread, or rather buttered and griddled toasted thick cut "Texas Toast" is always welcome with my bbq.



Kansas City Style is closest to what I grew up with, albeit sparingly.  Out in the boonies, I can't recall much of any BBQ.
When I first got stationed in Charleston, was my first big BBQ exposure and where I really started.  I started with lots of vinegar and mustard, really just copied the well known BBQ'ers of the time.  When I went to Washington State next, BBQ was few and far between really.  Eventually I wound up here in Texas and have adapted to the Texas way, although when I first got here, pulled pork was really still getting a foot hold it seemed.  Was still really viewed as Carolina BBQ.  Obviously that changed.  But this was my first exposure to the fixins and I keep going back for more.  Completely agree on the pickles too.  Love em as a side snack.



smokinbarrles said:


> i find it hard not to make a sammy when BBQ is involved....dont forget the fresh jalapenos!



Absolutely!  Love getting some jalapenos!


----------



## paul_alex (Nov 30, 2020)

That third picture is beautiful. I love this combo and it just also happens that baked beans, coleslaw and potato salad are my favorite sides too.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 1, 2020)

The pickles and onions--absolutely.  The white bread--maybe, if it's home made.  Store bought white bread is in its proper place when it's left on the shelf.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 1, 2020)

paul_alex said:


> That third picture is beautiful. I love this combo and it just also happens that baked beans, coleslaw and potato salad are my favorite sides too.



Yep.  Beans and coleslaw go with everything.
Gary


----------



## paul_alex (Dec 1, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> The pickles and onions--absolutely.  The white bread--maybe, if it's home made.  Store bought white bread is in its proper place when it's left on the shelf.
> Gary



True. Like the user above me said Texas toast is always great. Add some beer and blue bell ice cream to finish off and this is the perfect meal.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 1, 2020)

I could tear up any one of those plates! 
Jim


----------

